# SV RIB TIPS QUESTION



## Sowsage (Oct 19, 2020)

Ok so I'm looking through the freezer for what meat to use tomorrow for taco night. I have like five rib tips that i trimmed from spares. Thought I could throw them in the SV in the morning before I leave for work. I'll be gone for 12-13 hours. What temp should I set it at? I want to be able to pull/shred them for tacos. Ive done them with success in the crock pot but those were already smoked. These are raw. Any ideas??


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 19, 2020)

I don't own an SV, but 

 Bearcarver
 does. Maybe he'll see this and chime in.

Chris


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 19, 2020)

I think I'd put them in SV tonight @ 160°, then in the morning take them out and shred, and hold in the fridge.  When you get home you are ready to  reheat and roll for tacos.


----------



## radioguy (Oct 19, 2020)

I would go with 165F since you only have 12 hours.   145F  for 24-30 hours.
Season them tonight,  quick fry for brown, then into the bath.  Dry them off, Quick fry or broil at the end.  Enjoy.

RG


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 19, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> I think I'd put them in SV tonight @ 160°, then in the morning take them out and shred, and hold in the fridge.  When you get home you are ready to  reheat and roll for tacos.


Thanks thirdeye!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 19, 2020)

radioguy said:


> I would go with 165F since you only have 12 hours.   145F  for 24-30 hours.
> Season them tonight,  quick fry for brown, then into the bath.  Dry them off, Quick fry or broil at the end.  Enjoy.
> 
> RG


Thanks radioguy!


----------

